# Little Wing live performance



## Cainer (Nov 1, 2007)

man this was a fun show! Now back in Canada for a couple short runs in between other stuff.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that, you are a great player and have a good band!


----------



## Cainer (Nov 1, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Thanks for sharing that, you are a great player and have a good band!


hey thanks man! 
got some Canadian dates this summer in case you're in the 'hood! 

June 17: Lavigne Tavern, Lavigne ON
June 16: Revival 1863, Orangeville ON
June 23: The Jazz Room, Waterloo ON 
June 24: Linsmore Tavern, Toronto ON

Aug 4: Donnaconna Blues Festival, Donnaconna QC
Aug 5: Microbrasserie la Fosse, Donnaconna QC
Aug 6: TBA, Ottawa ON
Aug 7: Smokin' 116, Belleville ON


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Sorry I am two provinces left of any gig you have there. I am happy about that!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Love the Eric Johnson thing in the solo-was thinking that you started just like I do, but then it went a in a totally different direction, very cool...can I steal that?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Love this song, I’ve tried to learn it forever, but I just can’t do the thumb over thing.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Great performance!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The most little wingyest little wing ever.


----------



## Cainer (Nov 1, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Love the Eric Johnson thing in the solo-was thinking that you started just like I do, but then it went a in a totally different direction, very cool...can I steal that?


lol - you sure can, I just stole it from him


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Fantastic!… the performance, the guitar tone, everything!

Would love to hear your rig rundown if you’re inclined to share…


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

X2 on a “rig rundown”.You really get a bunch of great,and drastically varying strat tones.It was really fun to watch that.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great rendition!


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Other than a great performance....that “Strat tone” is boss!!!


----------



## Cainer (Nov 1, 2007)

dradlin said:


> Fantastic!… the performance, the guitar tone, everything!
> 
> Would love to hear your rig rundown if you’re inclined to share…


Sure - I was using a Fractal AX8 using the Super Reverb amp model, and a tube screamer and fuzz face (in the AX8) for the gnarly bits  Ran straight into the house system, which was QSC.

Guitar is a '93 US Strat, Rocketfire pickups.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I just watched and listened to your video again. That tone of the neck pickup cannot sound any better - wow! May I ask, what model pickups do you have in that axe of yours?


----------



## Cainer (Nov 1, 2007)

skeetz said:


> I just watched and listened to your video again. That tone of the neck pickup cannot sound any better - wow! May I ask, what model pickups do you have in that axe of yours?


they are Rocketfire - Total 60's I believe is the model. I've been through a ton of pickups but these are my faves 
Rocketfire pickups


----------

